# JARD INC



## straightshot (Sep 2, 2013)

SOrry for the double post. I should have posted this question in here first.

Does anyone know anything good or bad about JARD INC's ar's i'm looking into a 243 wssm but cant find any information on the JARDS good or bad.

Have a merry christmas,

Justin


----------

